# delete me now glitch fixed with update?



## supercell (Mar 18, 2007)

Did they fix the glitch where you're watching a recorded program and a few minutes in it stops and asks if you want to delete it? The list screen says the recording is 60 minutes, so you try again. Fast forward to the same spot and it stops again.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Thankfully, I've never had that problem on my R15-300.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Thankfully, I've never had that problem on my R15-300.


I have never had that problem either.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

supercell said:


> Did they fix the glitch where you're watching a recorded program and a few minutes in it stops and asks if you want to delete it? The list screen says the recording is 60 minutes, so you try again. Fast forward to the same spot and it stops again.


I've seen it. I only have 24 hours on the new version, though. Too early to declare it fixed. I didn't see it in the release notes either.


----------



## laslo (Apr 2, 2007)

supercell said:


> Did they fix the glitch where you're watching a recorded program and a few minutes in it stops and asks if you want to delete it? The list screen says the recording is 60 minutes, so you try again. Fast forward to the same spot and it stops again.


I am on my second R15-100. I wonder how widesapread this problem is?


----------



## Mike22NYR (Dec 4, 2006)

laslo said:


> I am on my second R15-100. I wonder how widesapread this problem is?


It happened to me for the first time today----hope it doesnt continue


----------



## rksmith (Aug 19, 2007)

It happens all the time on my r15 100 and if I wait sometimes a day or two I can watch it. How do I tell if I had updates?


----------



## laslo (Apr 2, 2007)

rksmith said:


> It happens all the time on my r15 100 and if I wait sometimes a day or two I can watch it. How do I tell if I had updates?


You need to look at your receiver's software version. Using your remote press Menu, Settings,Setup, Info & Test


----------



## skoprowski (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a r15-100 and it has started to do this all the time in the last week or so. I have to reboot and then it will play fine usually. I'm using firmware 1059- I have since it rolled out. Very strange I am having this problem now all of a sudden. 1059 has worked fine up until a week or so ago- what has changed?? What is the temp of your r15-100 boxes. Mine has been around 47-49 degress. I was wondering if the thing is overheating and causing that to happen. This is the first major problem I have had with the box since I got it last November.

Scott


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

whenever I have this problem, I note the time it happens in the recording, I start it again, go to the end and rewind until just after that point.

So, if at the 34 min mark it happens, I skip to the end, rewind until the 35 min mark and keep watching.

I haven't had this problem since I downloaded the latest CE. That doesn't mean it has been fixed though.


----------



## supercell (Mar 18, 2007)

gimme5, that works sometimes, but other times it doesn't let you fast foward to the end. If you hold down the skip button, it goes to the delete me now message.



gimme5 said:


> whenever I have this problem, I note the time it happens in the recording, I start it again, go to the end and rewind until just after that point.
> 
> So, if at the 34 min mark it happens, I skip to the end, rewind until the 35 min mark and keep watching.
> 
> I haven't had this problem since I downloaded the latest CE. That doesn't mean it has been fixed though.


----------



## skoprowski (Mar 6, 2006)

Even after the latest software update I am still having issues- although they are not as frequent as before. Anyone know any solutions to this?


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

skoprowski said:


> Even after the latest software update I am still having issues- although they are not as frequent as before. Anyone know any solutions to this?


How does the software update. Hopefully it does not come through the phoneline as I don't have one :eek2:


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

The software updates via satellite signal.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

skoprowski said:


> Even after the latest software update I am still having issues- although they are not as frequent as before. Anyone know any solutions to this?


No solution that I know of, but I concur. It seems to come and go (in frequency).


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

skoprowski said:


> Even after the latest software update I am still having issues- although they are not as frequent as before. Anyone know any solutions to this?


No solution that I know of, but I concur. It seems to come and go (in frequency). Sometimes I'll get a bunch, then it goes away for a couple months.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I saw a lot of posts regarding this issue in various forums (recorded shows stopping before the end and offering the "keep/delete" option), so I asked the friendly installer if he'd encountered it in his service call trips when he visited me earlier this week to install an additional R15.

He told me "you bet-all the time!" I inquired further, and he told me that upon replacing the box (with a different one containing the same, exact software) the problem did NOT reoccur. He knows, since their company policy is that if another trouble call comes in within 30 days they try to send the same person. He also told me that in their troubleshooting instruction sessions he and his other workers were told that the cause of this issue is a FAILING HARD DRIVE. When the software encounters a "sector not found" or "read error" from the hard drive, it ends whatever it was doing.

You might try reformatting the hard drive which could mark bad sectors as unusable (after backing up all your recorded shows to videotape, of course!). The procedure is found elsewhere on this system.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

laslo said:


> You need to look at your receiver's software version. Using your remote press Menu, Settings,Setup, Info & Test


What is the date and version number of the latest R15 official (not CE) firmware update?


----------



## laslo (Apr 2, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> What is the date and version number of the latest R15 official (not CE) firmware update?


The official version is 017X


----------

